# Taking food into Canada?!



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

We are coming over for a visit/holiday for 3 weeks in May to Canada and was just wondering if dried food such as pasta/biscuits and breakfast cereal is ok to bring with us. My son is a very fussy eater and we just want to make sure we have some foods with us that he will eat! Any advise welcome


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

iceno9 said:


> We are coming over for a visit/holiday for 3 weeks in May to Canada and was just wondering if dried food such as pasta/biscuits and breakfast cereal is ok to bring with us. My son is a very fussy eater and we just want to make sure we have some foods with us that he will eat! Any advise welcome


You do know that you can buy all those things in Canada,? or are they special brands you can only get in th U.K? but aside from that, over the years of traveling from Canada to the U.S and Mexico, we have brought back breakfast cereals, cookies, and yes, even pasta without a problem, among other things. You would have a problem with fruits, veggies and meats however. And before anyone comments, Yes, they were all brands/flavours we can't get in Canada, we are quite deprived here when it comes to selection compared to the states.


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I will probably just take a few things with us just in case we cant get hold of them when we are there! (he is really fussy) We will have to try new things while we are there just to get him used to them if we are going to make a more pemanent move to Canada. Thanks x


----------

